# Ufermatte zu teuer ?



## Windless (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo Leute,

War heute bei Obi und sehe dort eine Kokosufermatter für 7,99€ 50cmx100cm.
Nun die Frage: Ist das zu teuer ?
Welche alternativen gibt es noch außer Kartoffelsäcke ?

MFG

Robert


----------



## axel (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Hallo Robert 

Dort hab ich meine Ufermatte her

http://cgi.ebay.de/Ufermatte-0-50-x...66:2|39:1|72:1229|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

Kokusmatten verrotten mit der Zeit . Würd ich nicht nehmen .

lg
axel


----------



## robsig12 (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*



Windless schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> War heute bei Obi und sehe dort eine Kokosufermatter für 7,99€ 50cmx100cm.
> Nun die Frage: Ist das zu teuer ?
> ...



Hallo Namenskollege,

was ist gegen die Kartoffelsäcke einzuwenden? Sind extrem billig, um nicht zu sagen umsonst! Es gehen auch die Juttebeutel....


----------



## tams (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Hallo Axel, 

genau dort habe ich auch meine Teichmatten bzw. Böschungsmatten her. Ich ging damals davon aus, dass diese Matten einerseits die Folie vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schützen sollen und das nach einiger Zeit auch etwas darauf wächst. Das hat sich leider nicht so ergeben. Bisher wächst nichts darauf. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch etwas falsch gemacht aber mittlerweile habe ich mich entschlossen meine Matten komplett wieder zu entfernen. Denn wenn ich ehrlich sein soll - schön sind diese dicken, wulstigen Dinger nicht gerade.
Ich hatte auch versucht die grünen Matten so gut wie möglich durch große Steine zu kaschieren, klappte aber irgendwie nichts so besonders.

Ich werde es nun hiermit versuchen:
http://www.mertens-gartenbau.de/scripts/ksadetail.aspx?artikelnr=490000000000525222&BURL=shopframe.aspx&HNR=0&cat1=482&cat2=1011&cat3=1010&cat4=0&cat5=0&M=W&suchbgr=&inean=&invtext=&inwnr=&inktext=&VIEW=L2&SORT=S&PAGE=0

Dieses flexible Band sorgt durch zusätzlich eingeschlagene Kunstoffpflöcke für Stabilität und läßt sich gut verarbeiten. Man hat eine gute Kapillarsperre, aber auch gute Möglichkeiten es zu kaschieren.

Kennt ihr dieses Material? Hat jemand Erfahrungen damit?

Lieben Gruß
Torsten


----------



## sl-power (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*



tams schrieb:


> Hallo Axel,
> 
> genau dort habe ich auch meine Teichmatten bzw. Böschungsmatten her. Ich ging damals davon aus, dass diese Matten einerseits die Folie vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schützen sollen und das nach einiger Zeit auch etwas darauf wächst. Das hat sich leider nicht so ergeben. Bisher wächst nichts darauf. Vielleicht habe ich ja auch etwas falsch gemacht aber mittlerweile habe ich mich entschlossen meine Matten komplett wieder zu entfernen. Denn wenn ich ehrlich sein soll - schön sind diese dicken, wulstigen Dinger nicht gerade.
> Ich hatte auch versucht die grünen Matten so gut wie möglich durch große Steine zu kaschieren, klappte aber irgendwie nichts so besonders.



Hallo Torste,

hast du die Matten auch mit Substrat (Sand/Lehm) eingeschlämmt und eingesät?

Ich habe mir nämlich Ufermatten bei Naturagart bestell (sehen eigentlich gleich aus), und dort wird damit geworben, das diese ziemlich schnell einwachsen.

Viele Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## tams (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Also die Naturagatmatten wachsen wohl recht zügig ein. Da kann man wohl zugreifen. Meine sind nicht von Naturagat, daher wohl meine Probleme. Hatte öfter versucht die Matten einzuschlemmen. Leider ohne Erfolg. Aber ich wechsel jetzt ohnehin zum genannten Teichrandsystem.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Christine (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Hallo,

diese Matten wachsen schnell zu - nur muss man Ihnen auch etwas geben, was darauf wächst - bei NG heißt das Ufermattensaat. Ansonsten muss man natürlich etwas länger warten. Alternativ könnte man die Matte auch mit __ Moos impfen.

Robert: Die Kokosmatte finde ich zu teuer. Guck mal lieber, ob Du so ein Reststück wie in Axels Link geschossen kriegst. Da hast Du mehr von. Zur Not ginge wohl auch Kunstrasen - auch das kriegst Du für 8,- EUR wohl mehr als diesen Kokosfitzel. Aber gut waschen! Die Ufermatte hält aber wohl am längsten.


----------



## unicorn (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

hallo tams,

also dieses graue Randding da sieht doch genauso aus wie Folie 

ich habe auch die grüne Ufermatte und bin total zufrieden. Habe sie teils mit Steinen kaschiert und teilweise wächst auch was drauf. Sie ist doch hauptsächlich zum Schutz der Folie und dass man die nicht so sieht und da erfüllt sie ihren Zweck zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit.


----------



## tams (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

@unicorn:
Das stimmt schon so. Wie gesagt, bei mir wächst leider einfach nichts drauf. Und weil mir das so unbewachsen nicht gefällt, kommen die nun weg. Das Teichrandsystem hat für mich mehrere Vorteile. Es ist durch die Verschraubung mit den Kunststoffpfählen stabiler als meine Kontruktion mit Styrodur und eben mit 14cm Höhe sehr gut zu kaschieren. Sprich man sieht später dann gar nichts mehr.

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Franzel5 (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Hallo,

für eine Kokosmatte die in ein paar Jahren verrottet ist würde ich nicht so viel Geld bezahlen. Was vor allen Dingen schlimm aussieht ist, dass die an der Wasserkante abreißen da sie dort zuerst durchfaulen.

Ich habe auch nicht die Ufermatte von NG da sie mir zu teuer war. Habe auch die über Ebay gekauft und mit der Saat von NG eingesät. Man darf aber auch nicht den speziellen Dünger vergessen.

Das Einschlämmen mit einem Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm ging gut. Man darf natürlich nicht erwarten, dass nachher auf der Matte eine dicke Substratschicht bleibt. Es geht ja darum, das diese in den groben Fasern hängen bleibt.

Die Ufermattensaat braucht mehrere Monate bevor eine dichtere Vegetationsschicht da ist. Einige Stellen, die trocken geworden waren blieben leer. Aber dort haben sich in diesem Jahr schon von selbst Pflanzen angesiedelt. Auch hier ist, wie in so vielen Fällen Geduld gefragt.

Für mich ist die Ufermatte mit die natürlichste Randgestaltung, da ich formale Ränder nicht mag.


----------



## gstein (23. Juni 2009)

*AW: Ufermatte zu teuer ?*

Hallo,

ich habe in meinem Teich im letzten Jahr NG Ufermatten + die NG Ufermattensaat verbaut. Damit sind die Ufermatten recht schnell zugewachsen. 

Gruß

Gerhard


----------

